# beeswax has molded



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

It's fine. Boil it in some water using a pan you don't need and then filter it throw an old t shirt or some paper towels. Keep in mind that you won't get much wax. Brood comb doesn't produce much but from what I've seen it's a beautiful yellow.


----------



## Honey man (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you will do that


----------

